

Is Robotic Surgery Cheaper?  - cwan
http://freakonomics.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/07/20/is-robotic-surgery-cheaper/

======
ryanwaggoner
It seems kind of odd that the Times ran an article about how the Da Vinci is
awesome written by an employee of the company that makes it. This seems a
little like asking an employee at McDonald's HQ to write an article about the
health effects of fast food.

